# Quà biếu Sếp Đĩa Trưng Bày Gốm Sứ Ý Nghĩa -Sang Trọng



## bathanhtung (31/12/20)

*Đĩa Trưng Bày Gốm Sứ* tại website: *https://gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay.html* với nhiều dòng men khác nhau, họa tiết khác nhau, sản phẩm rất phù hợp làm quà tặng quà biếu.

*Đĩa cảnh " THUẬN BUỒM XUÔI GIÓ " men lam cổ* có viền tại website: gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay/dia-canh--thuan-buom-xuoi-gio--men-lam--co-co-vien---d40cm-.html có kích thước - D40cm




*Đĩa trưng bày Cá Chép trông trăng Lý Ngư Vọng Nguyệt* website: *gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay/dia-trung-bay-ca-chep-trong-trang---ly-ngu-vong-nguyet.html*  Kích thước: Phi 36cm




*Đĩa trưng bày phong thủy Đại Bàng - Hổ *tại website: *gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay/dia-trung-bay-phong-thuy-dai-bang---ho.html* Kích thước: Phi 36cm




*Đĩa cảnh trưng bày Sơn Thủy Hữu Tình*  tại website: *gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay/dia-canh-trung-bay-son-thuy-huu-tinh.html* - Phi 36cm




*Đĩa trưng bày Mã Đáo Song Hành* tại website: *gomsubattrangonline.com/dia-trung-bay/dia-trung-bay-ma-dao-song-hanh.html*  Phi 36cm


----------

